# 120cm tank



## Magoo (20 Oct 2020)

*Hi all. Sharing my 2 month old 120cm tank. I’m not really good at scaping  but I’m liking how this is turning out.  Thanks for looking.*


----------



## DeepMetropolis (20 Oct 2020)

Could do a trim, but it looks fine.. 

Greetz, Luciën.


----------



## Karmicnull (20 Oct 2020)

Looks excellent; love the bushes!


----------



## Magoo (20 Oct 2020)

Thanks. Its getting a trim tomorrow before the scheduled WC.The Blyxa and the H. pinatifida are getting a big trim. Its too bushy already.


----------



## ForestDave (20 Nov 2020)

It looks great. What carpeting plant did you use please?


----------



## bushaaayyy (27 Dec 2020)

Lovely looking carpet! Did you add the carpeting plants in the rear of the centre at a later stage? Just wondering why they havnt spread as much


----------



## Magoo (29 Dec 2020)

Sorry for the delayed reply. I used HC as a carpet, it jut didn't spread to the back. Lol.. I'm guessing it wasn't getting enough light at the back.


----------



## Paulthewitt (7 Jan 2021)

Well if my “not good at scaling” efforts end up like that, I will be happy!


----------



## Magoo (8 Jan 2021)

Paulthewitt said:


> Well if my “not good at scaling” efforts end up like that, I will be happy!


Lol.. Thanks.


----------



## Stueylake (1 Feb 2021)

Looks lovely!


----------



## Davey (28 Feb 2021)

Hey! That's a lovely looking tank! Which lights are you using?
The carpet is inspiring!


----------



## Magoo (1 Mar 2021)

Davey said:


> Hey! That's a lovely looking tank! Which lights are you using?
> The carpet is inspiring!


Thanks. I'm using 2 x 120cm Chihiros A series  lights.


----------

